# Looking to rehome 2 cats Bath area



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Unfortunately due to a change in my circumstances I am having to look to rehome my two beloved cats.

I need to look at rehoming them to somewhere they can get the care and attention they need as I to have to work away for long periods.

They are brother and sister and I have had them since September 2007. They are lovely animals with the black and white female a definite lap cat and the tabby male not quite a lap cat but sits as close as possible to you without actually getting on your lap.

They are lovely natured and while a bit timid of young children they do soon come round. They have always been outdoor cats so after a period of being indoors they will need to be going to a home that can give outdoor space for them. They never venture far and often just hang out in the garden area.

Ideally the person who would take them on would have had cats in the past and looking to give some love and attention to a couple of big softies. 

I would have thought anyone that is a member on a pet forum would be animal lovers and therefore provide a loving, caring home- can anyone help?


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Wont let me post pictures unfortunately...


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are both beautiful.

Cats Protection would advertise on their rehoming page and help you do a direct rehome, they do home checks on the owners behalf.
I would contact your nearest branch and ask them to do this for you.

If you advertised on pets4homes please do not advertise free to a home, always ask for payment such as £50, this will ensure you only get genuine people enquiring, you don't need to take the payment if you don't wish to.

Use a good clear photograph, you have some good photo's on here which you have taken, always advertise the good points but then with any enquiry you can explain more about their characters.

The only home I have on my waiting list is for farm cats, so they have a warm barn, fed and watered but no in the home access as they would be purely to catch mice, I don't feel this type of home would be suitable for them as they clearly love the indoor comforts.

So, recap, CP website for direct rehoming.
Advertise on pets4homes.

If they came to me all I can offer is a small outside pen at present, in 8 weeks time I could offer access in the home but I am sure within 8 weeks they would have found a home by then. 

In your description you will need to write their characters, neutered, vaccinated, microchipped, would they accept other pets in the new home or would this be a pet free home etc.

Happy to place them on my website for rehoming if you wish.


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks CC- what is your site? 

They are micro chipped, neutered and up to date with all vaccinations.

8 weeks wouldnt be too bad in regards to time scales as I can manage until then- they have been on a bit of a journey with me to be honest, I love them to pieces but I work away a lot and now have to work for long periods away so I have to rely on other people to feed and look after them but they arent getting the company and love they deserve.

They really are very personable loving cats that I know will make fantastic companions for the right household.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/GraceHavenRescue

Is there any chance you maybe able to have your cats back in the future?

If your work schedule changes maybe you only need to find a foster home instead of a permanent rehome.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Currently I have Sherwood and Minnie staying with me, not sure how long Sherwood is staying but Minnie should be leaving me end February beginning of March, once one of these cats have gone I will have room.

I know Sherwood would happily share his space with other cats but Minnie is one of those Tortie's who hates other cats, otherwise I would have helped you now.


----------



## micknick (Jan 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> https://www.facebook.com/GraceHavenRescue
> 
> Is there any chance you maybe able to have your cats back in the future?
> 
> If your work schedule changes maybe you only need to find a foster home instead of a permanent rehome.


This is the thing- it really is the last resort that Im looking to do this as Ive had this role for 4 years now and if anything will be getting busier as its a growing business.

What do I need to give you for your site CC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's such a shame.

I can take the photograph's from this thread so if you can write a description of each cat, giving their names, and the type of home you wish for them, I can then add to my site for you. 

Once either Minnie or Sherwood leaves me I will have space to take them, until then space is very limited and we don't want to stress your cats.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Apologies that I can't help, as I am just down the road from you, but we are having to keep space available in our house currently for my Grandmothers cat just in case she does end up needing residential care.

I will ask around some friends of mine.


----------

